# PETALING JAYA | Damansara Avenue | 290m | 951ft | 70 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Damansara Avenue
Location: Bandar Sri Damansara, Petaling Jaya
Floors: 70fl
Categories: Mixed Development
Developer: TA Global / Builder of Trump International Hotel, Vancouver, Canada


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Phase 1:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

